# [SOLVED] Windows Lifecam VX-1000 driver installation error



## Minimoog (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, 

I received the webcam Windows Lifecam VX-1000 at Christmas and I've been trying to install it ever since. The software (version 1.4 given with the webcam, or 2.4 from the Microsoft website) installs properly, then I'm asked to plug in the webcam. So far so good. Then the problem starts. I get a black screen saying the camera cannot be detected. There is a warning sign next to it on the device manager (i'm operating on Dell Inspiron 6400 Vista Home Premium 32-bit version) so I right-click on it and click enable. The device is then enabled and i get prompted with three options: either to install the software(which is already installed by this point) or to look for a driver update or to close the window. If i choose the driver update, when the computer tries to update the driver, it fails. On the installing window is shown the webcam twice, once as lifecam and and another time as Unidentified device and fails. 

I can get to see people on video calls and normally get sound from who I'm on the call with but they can't hear me. And on Skype they can't see me either. Dell thinks it's an issue with the microphone driver of the webcam. 

THe error message i get is as follows:
Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it. 
Microsoft Lifecam VX-1000
An error occurred during the installation of the device: the driver installation file for this device is missing a necessary entry. This may be because the INF was written for Windows 9 or later. Contact your hardware vendor.

I can't get an exchange on the camera so I'm stuck with it now. Any chance that it may be fixable?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rlmosko (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Windows Lifecam VX-1000 driver installation error*

I am having the exact same problem. I have a Dell XPS420. I've read everything I can find about this problem and have tried them all. I've turned of virus protection, firewall, user account restriction. I've uninstalled the software that came with the camera and installed microsofts latest version. I've try all of these things numerous times, each time restarting the PC or doing a shut down after each uninstall and install. Each time the driver is not deteched and device manager shows device unknown. I can open up Live Messenger and can see other users and they can see me, but no sound is available. This makes no since the driver is not installed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pasvel (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Windows Lifecam VX-1000 driver installation error*

I'm having the same problem too.. I've tried everything but camera still doesn't work on my Dell Latitude D630  Guys, did you solve the problem?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Windows Lifecam VX-1000 driver installation error*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

When installing a webcam driver, Disable antivirus and antispyware protection first, then install driver and restart computer.

Note: After installation and restarting computer, be sure to re-enable protection that you disabled.


----------



## BillBen (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows Lifecam VX-1000 driver installation error*



Minimoog said:


> Hi, I had similar problem with VX-1000 webcam and XP "An error occurred during the installation of the device: the driver installation file for this device is missing a necessary entry. This may be because the INF was written for Windows 9 or later. Contact your hardware vendor..". I was able to get it to work after replacing missing windows INF files - wdma_usb.inf and wdmaudio.inf. I placed them into windows INF folder and installed them. I found the files from other locations on my computer. I rebooted and installed webcam software 3.0 without errors or problems.!!!!.
> 
> I received the webcam Windows Lifecam VX-1000 at Christmas and I've been trying to install it ever since. The software (version 1.4 given with the webcam, or 2.4 from the Microsoft website) installs properly, then I'm asked to plug in the webcam. So far so good. Then the problem starts. I get a black screen saying the camera cannot be detected. There is a warning sign next to it on the device manager (i'm operating on Dell Inspiron 6400 Vista Home Premium 32-bit version) so I right-click on it and click enable. The device is then enabled and i get prompted with three options: either to install the software(which is already installed by this point) or to look for a driver update or to close the window. If i choose the driver update, when the computer tries to update the driver, it fails. On the installing window is shown the webcam twice, once as lifecam and and another time as Unidentified device and fails.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Windows Lifecam VX-1000 driver installation error*

Hello and Welcome to TSF BillBen,

Go here for driver:
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/download.aspx?category=ICE&type=LifeCam&sku=64L-00003

Note: Make sure you get correct driver for vista Home 32bit. Make sure you disable antivirus and antispyware protection before installing camera driver and software.

Usually we ask you start your own thread, but this time il lgo ahead and answer you here.


----------



## abrinck (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Windows Lifecam VX-1000 driver installation error*


I may have solved my problem, thanks for the suggestions. 

I have the VX-1000 webcam, XP SP3, on a Dell Optiplex GX-280. :upset:

My installation disk for the webcam is LifeCam 1.4.

I seem to have solved my problem by following the suggestion to temporarily disable the Antivirus. I downloaded and installed *LifeCam version 3.2* Webcam & Headset Software.

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/DownloadResult.aspx?category=ICE&type=LifeCam&name=64L-00003&os=XPSP2x64&lang=en

So far so good ray:, but it seems there is an ongoing design fault with Dell :upset: motherboards.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Windows Lifecam VX-1000 driver installation error*

Excellent glad to hear you got it solved.

You may mark thread closed near top of this page under "thread tools tab".


----------



## abrinck (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Windows Lifecam VX-1000 driver installation error*

I said on July 22: "I may have solved my problem, thanks for the suggestions. "

Well, I spoke out of turn. The installation of the cam went well after reboot, but not after the second reboot. 

However, I solved the problem in practical terms. I keep the cam's usb disconnected, but easily reconnectable, and I connected a simple microphone to the MIC-IN orange audio connector. When a Skype call comes in, I answer using the mike while I reconnect the VX-1000. Within a second or two the cam is recognized and I have functionality. 

As long as I do not boot with the VX-1000 connected I am OK.

Not the perfect solution, but I can live with this!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Windows Lifecam VX-1000 driver installation error*

What happens if you keep the cam connected?......should beable to without no problems.


----------



## abrinck (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Windows Lifecam VX-1000 driver installation error*

Hi Risky:

Doing what you say will not work properly. Apparently this is a common problem with Dell m/bs. As I say, I can install it properly. It requests a reboot. I reboot and all is fine. Fine until the next reboot. After that there are two cam driver installations in Control Panel/System. One is a generic one and the the other for the Lifecam, but the generic takes priority. 

Keeping the cam disconnected there is no cam driver whatsoever and connecting the LifeCam will call the proper driver. The generic driver gets installed only after a reboot. 

As I said, rather than waste more time with the problem, I can live with this solution. The recognition of the Life Cam is very fast.


----------

